# Connor Alert!! Connor Alert!!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Connor is home! 

In my lap at the airport:

[attachment=29945:connor_at_airport.jpg]

...and at home in his very own bed:

[attachment=29946:connor_home_1.jpg] 

[attachment=29947:connor_home_2.jpg] 

*Unfortunately, this is what Tchelsi thought of him:
*
[attachment=29948:tchelsi_bear_1.jpg] [attachment=29949:tchelsi_bear_2.jpg] 

*JUST KIDDIN'! 
*Connor is so very special...and a complete and total LOVEBUG! He is not to a point where he's completely trusting of us yet...he does run away from Cherie and me IF we approach him standing up. But if we get down on his level and come toward him, his happy little tail just goes a hundred miles an hour! THEN if we just sit down in the floor, he will immediately come over and get in my lap. :wub: Tchelsi is doing far better with him than I ever imagined...I think mainly due to the fact that he's a little bit shy. He's playful, very puppy-like, and he does try to engage Tchelsi in play, but he's not the least bit aggressive or overbearing. And Tchelsi does play with him already...on her terms of course (she 's SUCH a princess). She even accepts Connor sleeping on the bed! But she's not yet crazy about the fact that he tries to snuggle with her too. I know he'll win her over though. Tchelsi doesn't seem stressed that he's there, which is so important since she has epilepsy. But I'm not sure she realizes he's there to stay!
I don't have many pictures yet; we've been SO busy since bringing the little guy home...but here are a few. MANY more to come, I promise!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

WELCOME HOME CONNOR :chili: What a lucky boy you are, you have the nicest Mommies and the prettiest sister in the world
try and be a good boy for the first few days to fool everyone that your sweet and shy, then let the games begin.



ps if you need any advice on how to handle Miss T
email Scruffy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
He is ADORABLE!!! I'm so glad things are starting off on the right paw with Tchelsi!! I hope they become great companions! What a great Thanksgiving you will all have!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

sweet pictures :wub: i'm glad it worked out for you Heidi.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

What a cutie pie, happy thanksgiving!

mary anna herk and theena :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :chili: I've been waiting so <strike>im</strike>patiently for this day!!!! See, Heidi - this is what was Supposed to happen all along!!! :chili: :chili: 

Best of luck with Connor.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, congratulations to you all!!!

You have no idea how happy I am for all of you :wub: :wub: 

What wonderful holidays you will have :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

How do you spell Thanksgiving? *C-O-N-N-O-R*!!! 

He is a complete and total doll baby of the highest order. Really. No, honest. He is. :innocent: 

I was <strike>hoping</strike> afraid that Tchelsi wasn't going to go for the guy and that she'd beg to travel a couple of hours north to Greenville to be with Kim and Noelle ... but it seems that all is well. <sigh> 

Heidi, I am *SO* happy for you and Cherie. Congratulations! Dancing Weenies all around! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: YAAAY!! :chili: :chili: :chili: welcome home connor!! :aktion033: just in time to celebrate the holidays!! :wub: 

he's absolutely beautiful! :wub: he'll win tchelsi over in no time. :biggrin: 

mini was a little monster to massimo, overbearing and bossy. massimo was having NONE of it. then all of a sudden he was in love with her. :wub: 

congrats on your new addition!! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Connor is just an absolute cutie-pie! :wub: :wub: I'm so glad you finally have your new fluff home and so glad Tchelsi is being such a good hostess :biggrin: Can't wait to see more pics!! 

:HistericalSmiley: ROFLMAO at the pics of Tchelsi with the stuffed toy a.k.a Connor! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww congrats!!! How old is he? We need more info!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Congrats!! Conner sure is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: This is such great news, Heidi!! I'm glad he's so perfect, and I know that he and Tchelsi will be bff soon. What a great holiday you're going to have!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Yay!! Congratulations!! :chili: :chili: he's adorable :wub: 
I'm glad him and Tchelsi seem to be getting along well. :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, what a little doll. Are you ever in for a treat. There is nothing like having two, they are so much fun and three like I have is over the top :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Connor is adorable :wub: :wub: Congratulations Heidi and Tchelsi :chili: :chili: :chili: What a special Thanksgiving you are all going to have


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Heidi, Connor is just too cute for words. :wub: 

I'm so glad that Tchelsi is doing well with him. I now you and Cheri must just be thrilled. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Can't wait to see more pics. I know that you, Cheri, Tchelsi and, of course, Connor will have a fun filled Thanksgiving.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

What a great belated Birthday present!!!! He is adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Connor is home!
> 
> In my lap at the airport:
> 
> ...


Connor is a cutie! Your home should be especially fun and joyous this season!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

heidi, he is sooooooooo adorable!!! you're so lucky!! and its great that tchelsi seems to be okay with him, im sure they'll become best of friends... im so jealous!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a FETCHING :wub: baby boy . Did we warn Miss Tchelsi that Connor was her Birthday present , P.C got Arabella for Christmas and was not amused  . I am HYSTERICAL with excitement for you :chili: . CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: OMG, he is a cutie :wub: congratulations.

pictures of Tchelsi and the toy scared me for a minute :smrofl: :smrofl: too funny


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh wow!! Congratulations!!! How exciting and wonderful!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Heidi, what a wonderful Thanksgiving gift. Congratulations. Wishing you a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on little Connor. I know Tchelsi must be excited and wondering
when is he leaving? LOL


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We are so excited for you and we (all the C-Clan) love the name!  

Can't wait to see more updates. Talk about a special birthday present for Tchelsi!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Heidi I'm so happy for you! What a blessing for Thanksgiving!! Wishing you and your family the absolute best.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am a firm believer of "Good things come to those who wait" ... you have been patient Heidi and now you are rewarded with the cutest thing ... Connor - what a great name.

I am glad Tchelsi loves to <strike>beat him </strike>be his big sister.

I warned her to enjoy her days of being a single child.

All the best to you all and the new addition in the family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

look at that little Conner, why he's adorable. I know they will be best of buddies. I'm so happy for you


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Welcome home Connor!! :aktion033: What fun we will have watching him grow into a handsome fellow.
Chloe & Debra


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: HE IS A DOLL :chili: :chili: 
AND JUST IN TIME FOR THANKSGIVING ,


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Connor's a cutie! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, what a cute precious little boy you got there. :wub: I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Welcome home, Connor! He's a real cutie, and it seems like he's easily making himself at home, and Tchelsi is being a fantastic big sister :biggrin: 
Congratulations on such a handome addition.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW!! He is soooo adorable!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, how exciting to have a new baby right before Thanksgiving!! We are so happy for you, Tchelsi and Connor, and he is soooo cute!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're all so happy for you and your family. What a wonderful Thanksgiving gift.
Welcome Home Conner


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He is gorgeous. So so cute. Cant wait for more photos.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Connor is a cutie. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! Connor is a real cutie. :wub: Looking forward to more pics when you have time - I love your pics and updates on how Connor is adjusting. 

Tchelsi and the toy look like my Annie and Sophie - only reversed - the little one throwing the big one around - but having two is so much fun!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Heidi!!!! :aktion033: Connor is a cutie!!!! :wub: I'm glad Connor is fitting into your family so well!!! I can't wait for more pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new addition! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is soooooo adorable!! :wub: Welcome home Connor!!

Great pictures, thanks for sharing them with us!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

I am sooo happy for you 

he is such a cutie pie

kat


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

He is a doll!! :wub: Congratulations!! :aktion033: Can't wait to see him modeling with Tchelsi!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

OH my goodness! I didn't realize that you guys were adding a new addition. Connor looks so sweet! We must set up a play date so that Matrix can get to know him and meet lovely Tchelsi again.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwwwww, he's soo cute!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Congratulations, he is a cutie. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so happy for all of you, Heidi! Congrats on your new addition. I hope things continue to go well for you all! :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww how did i miss this thread?!?!? Connor is a cutie! he looks like he wanted a big sister all along. :wub: congrats to your entire family!!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Connor is adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Shoot!!!! I missed this thread. Love the photos of Connor. I hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful. Also hope things are going well. Don't be too impatient......it took Sadie about a month to be welcoming and she still isn't a snuggle bunny with Hope.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh Heidi, GREAT for you and Connor! I am so happy that THE Princess is allowing Connor to be playful. Please keep us updated about his adventures with THE Princess.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Dude!!! I totally missed this somehow! Congratulations to Connor on having the best family in the whole wide world! Congratulations to Heidi, Cherie and Tchelsi on getting an adorable new family member!

Josie says: Mommy, if Tchelsi don't like Connor, can Tchelsi come to live with us? **hopefully eyes the picture of Tchelsi hanging in kennel**


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I was just checking back for a Connor update -- how is he doing??


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Conner is adorable :wub: _C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S_ !!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

